# Firefox 3



## fredtgreco (Mar 27, 2008)

Anybody trying the new beta yet?


----------



## raekwon (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried it for about five minutes yesterday. Fast, but unusable for me right now. Too many of my must-have extensions don't work with it yet.


----------



## Seb (Mar 27, 2008)

raekwon said:


> I tried it for about five minutes yesterday. Fast, but unusable for me right now. Too many of my must-have extensions don't work with it yet.





It seems stable, but I also have add-ons that won't work with it yet. The nice thing is it can 'co-exist' with version 2.x and you can switch back an forth between them without problems.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't use Firefox under Windows, but it's my bread and butter on Linux. I prefer to wait for a more stable release esp. with working plug-ins.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 31, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Anybody trying the new beta yet?



I upgraded by Linux laptop over the weekend to Kubuntu 8.04 beta (AMD64). It comes with Firefox 3 beta 4 preloaded. First impressions are good. I managed to surb the web without any crashes or major difficulties.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Mar 31, 2008)

*I have been using ver. 3 for a while now*

I have had to give up the use of about 7 extensions from the previous version that I really liked. It seems to be pretty stable so far. I am using it on a mbp running the latest leopard os.
With any type of early adopters, we need to face the quirks with a smile and be patient...


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm using it now, with almost all of my extensions:

*Generated:* Mon Mar 31 2008 10:45:29 GMT-0500 (Central Daylight Time)
*User Agent:* Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9b4) Gecko/2008030714 Firefox/3.0b4
*Build ID:* 2008030714

*Enabled Extensions:* [34]
- Adblock Plus 0.7.5.3
- Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper 1.0.2
- Add Bookmark Here ² 3.0.20080321
- AI Roboform Toolbar for Firefox 6.9.89
- All-in-One Gestures 0.18.0
- All-in-One Sidebar 0.7.4
- Better Gmail 2 0.3.4
- Bible Toolbar 2.0.1b
- BugMeNot 1.6
- CustomizeGoogle 0.71
- Download Embedded 0.5
- Download Statusbar 0.9.6.1
- Drag de Go 0.2.5.1
- dragdropupload 1.5.25
- Extended Link Properties 1.2.5
- External Application Buttons mod 0.7.3.4
- FlashGot 0.9
- Forecastfox Enhanced 0.9.5.2
- Foxmarks Bookmark Synchronizer 2.0.44.14
- Greasemonkey 0.7.20080121.0
- GUtil! 2.2
- IE Tab 1.5.20080310
- Launchy 4.2.0
- Linkification 1.3.3
- Menu Editor II 0.0.2
- MR Tech Toolkit 6.0a28
- PDF Download 1.0.1.1
- Resize Search Box 0.0.8
- Send Link button 0.4
- Split Pannel 0.8.6
- Tab Mix Plus 0.3.6.1.080325a
- TinyUrl Creator 1.0.4
- Update Channel Selector 1.0.3
- Web Developer 1.1.5

*Disabled Extensions:* [1]
- Gmail Manager 0.5.4

*Total Extensions: 35*

*Installed Themes:* [1]
- *Firefox (default)*

*Installed Plugins:* (10)
- Adobe Acrobat
- DivX Player Netscape Plugin
- DivX Web Player
- DivX® Content Upload Plugin
- IE Tab Plug-in
- iTunes Application Detector
- Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U5
- Mozilla Default Plug-in
- QuickTime Plug-in 7.4.1
- Shockwave Flash

I can't use Gmail Manager (which I like very much), but the others can be made compatible by either searching for a dev build or using MR Tech Toolkit to avoid compatibility issues (which are often simply max version settings in the installer).


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 31, 2008)

Firefox web browser | International versions: Get Firefox in your language


----------



## raekwon (Mar 31, 2008)

I've had both successes and failures using MR Tech Local Install in the past to get extensions to work in unsupported versions. I'll probably try it again once FF3 is officially released (but hopefully by that time, more of my extensions will be updated to work with it).


----------

